# Feedback on Collaboration Essay Ideas? USC Film and Television Production MFA Application



## rainydays (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi everyone!

I'm brainstorming topics for the Collaboration Essay for USC film/tv production MFA and so far I've come up with a few ideas. I was wondering if I could get some feedback on if any of them are any good and would work?


----------



## rainydays (Oct 1, 2020)

Thanks again everyone


----------

